# [Regular Season Game 49] Houston Rockets vs. Chicago Bulls



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(29-19)/(21-27)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, February 3, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Rose / Gordon / Deng / Thomas / Noah*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets are struggling to play consistently well during another injury-plagued season. Strangely enough, they might take a few lessons from the Chicago Bulls, who appear to finally be getting things together.
> 
> The Bulls look to win four straight games for the first time in nearly two years - and beat the Rockets for the first time in more than three years - when the clubs square off in Houston on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

There isn't any reason why we shouldn't win this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Please tell me TMAC isnt back for this game just yet. Give him another two weeks make sure he can consistently play for us and then bring him back. Wafer is doing fine as his back up right now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^He practiced and he'll play tomorrow.

Edit: Link


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Please, Rockets don't lose.
Give the ball to yao, and this game is over.:smart:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

If we lose this game, it'll be embarassing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay so we have our full complement.

We are 0 from 3 so far with them so hopefully we start the change tommorrow.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Legend-Like said:


> If we lose this game, it'll be embarassing.


The Chicago Bulls are still a professional basketball team... it isn't like you're lining up against the Washington Generals


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac is playing with effort on both ends. He even dunked in traffic.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

No ball movement,too much forcing and too many turnovers, T-mac?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Mutombo should play!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Are we watching the same game?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

T-mac standing there for secs without a move, then pass the ball to Artest.
That must be the easiest job in the world.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

No we can't, Old habits are hard to break or change!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't like that Ron-TMac-Rafer lineup. They don't play off each other, they just stand there.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Noah fouled out, so we're just pounding the ball to Yao. We're "clubbing baby seals", like Clyde said. :whoknows:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Close this thing out, do not choking in last minutes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Good game. Nobody played major minutes, so we shouldn't be too tired for tomorrow @ Memphis.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> Good game. Nobody played major minutes, so we shouldn't be too tired for tomorrow @ Memphis.


Three things:

1) I was listening to that album the other day.

2) Congrats on the victory.

3) Apologies for the inevitable beatdown I deliver to you in the fantasy league this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac is back!!! nasty Facial he put on Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> 3) Apologies for the inevitable beatdown I deliver to you in the fantasy league this week. :biggrin:


Hey, the week is just starting but if Roy keeps scoring 6 points a game, I'm done.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The TMac dunk definitely looked nice but, what was Tyrus Thomas doing? He was to late to try and block that. I'm just waiting to hear that TMac is out for tonights game because he still can't play back to back games. :sarcasm:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^That b2b thing ended when they decided to shut him down for two weeks.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Awesome dunk by T-mac.:shocked::wahmbulance:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, to be fair though, I am actually worrying the lack of vertical in Tracy's dunk. Sure a layout is worth just as much as a dunk, but I don't think T-Mac's physical status will allow him to do this kind of things much.


----------

